# How many applicants are there for the Cinematography course at AFI?



## Leo86 (Aug 1, 2019)

Does anyone know approximately how many applications AFI receive for the Cinematography course at AFI? 
And how many of those are picked out for interview?


----------



## Chris W (Aug 1, 2019)

Michael86 said:


> Does anyone know approximately how many applications AFI receive for the Cinematography course at AFI?
> And how many of those are picked out for interview?


There are 9 in the tracker for last year but since it's self reported there probably are a lot more who applied.






						Fall 2019 (MA/MFA)
					

MA/MFA Applications for the Fall 2019 application period.



					www.filmschool.org
				




It looks like almost all had an interview.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 1, 2019)

Do you know how many apply @esilva21 ?


----------



## Leo86 (Aug 1, 2019)

Thanks for your reply.
They write on their website that they receive hundreds of applications every year, but those numbers represent all the courses. I'm really curious how many applications the admission Committee receives for the Cinematography course, and how many of those get interviewed. If anyone knows  

I know that the maximum of students for the Cinematography course is 28.


----------



## Leo86 (Aug 1, 2019)

I don't think this site will represent the full amount of applicants.


----------

